# N Scale Mini Layout - Need Guidance



## paulkem (Jan 16, 2016)

This is my second attempt at a layout. My first attempt was 6 or 7 years ago. It was 4’ x 8’ and was just too overwhelming and took up too much space. So last year I decided to try something smaller. I knew that I wanted a tunnel, a siding, and a “bypass”. This is what I came up with. It is a 66” x 32”, lightweight and mobile layout.

http://imgur.com/5zEvGV6

I am happy with the size and functionality. However, I am not 100% sure about my decision to do a “flat” landscape above the tunnel. I am just not sure that it “scales” properly and what to do with the blank space. I did this to keep the profile low, due to where I thought I was going to store it while not working on it.

I painted the foam board base green thinking that the majority of the space would be grass, and this color would help with coverage of the ground cover. But now I am second guessing this decision as well. Maybe it should have been an earth color? The ballast is already laid, so I will have to touch up with the right color depending on the landscape (gravel, earth, etc).
I am not sure where to go from here. I know that eventually I will want a station or depot of some sort and maybe some factories over by the siding, and a grain elevator on the inside of the “bypass”. The white strips of paper indicate the main paved road. There will be other side roads I am sure.

This is pretty much the same place where I stopped on the last layout.

I am looking for direction, suggestions, and tips.

Thanks


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

It's always possible to alter scenery to suit so I'm sure you can do something with that flat area above the tunnel.

The problem I see is that operationally it doesn't have much to offer. You have a oval with a passing loop or bypass as you call it and a siding on the other side. You could locate a station there at your bypass. To add more interest you could put some industries in the middle this will give your railroad a 'raison d'être'. Aggregates plant or a oil processing facility, there's lots to choose from. You also have room for a small town if you wish.

I'm sure others will have some ideas for you but that's how I see it, good luck.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A couple of things come to mind that you could
use to 'eliminate' the 'flat' look of your mesa.

I had a situation like that and created the home
of a gentleman farmer who actually only raises
horses.

Here is a pic of it under construction.









You could pretty well fill much of your mesa
with something like that.

But also, you could simply add more height
in a peak or two on what you have. Using 
plaster cloth what you add would blend in with
your present construction.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Suggestions*



paulkem said:


> This is my second attempt at a layout. My first attempt was 6 or 7 years ago. It was 4’ x 8’ and was just too overwhelming and took up too much space. So last year I decided to try something smaller. I knew that I wanted a tunnel, a siding, and a “bypass”. This is what I came up with. It is a 66” x 32”, lightweight and mobile layout.
> 
> http://imgur.com/5zEvGV6
> 
> ...


 paulkem;

Some things to consider. 
1) Track that runs parallel to the edge of the table can look a bit boring. If you skew the oval to a mild diagonal to the edge, It looks better, and opens up some spaces for structures. 
2) If you want to operate your railroad,with a single track main line, you will need at least one more passing siding. This will allow trains to pass each other at more than one place. This makes things a lot more interesting. 
3) If you locate the second passing siding on the opposite side of the oval, it could have its own station and represent another town. Visually dividing the layout down the middle with a double-sided backdrop, or ridge of hills will help the illusion of the trains traveling from one town to another, rather than just going in circles.
4) You are right. Your tunnel will look more realistic if you build up the top of the hill more. A real railroad wouldn't normally build a very expensive tunnel to go through such a low hill. They would just dig an open-topped trench called a "cut" through it.
5) If you haven't already done so, you might want to read through the "Beginner's Q&A" section of this forum. It has a lot of info you might find helpful. The same goes for the "Layout Design" section.

Good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I kinda like the mesa look. I would landscape it and put a hotel, or park or something there. Recreational related.......but that's just me.....and everyone knows I'm crazy.


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

You add some buildings and trees, breaks up the flat look
Im going to put a factory scene on top of my "mesa" to break it up

Very early stage



HTH


----------

